# Foreign dog foods



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

I know we have quite a range of folks from Europe on here, so I thought I'd ask. Since I'm moving to Germany, I have this doubt I'm going to be able to get my regular kibble over there. From what I'm told, the meat prices suck as much as they do here so raw feeding is probably going to be out.

Can anyone recommend a good kibble I'll be able to get in Germany? My move is coming up quick and ya know, I don't read a lick of German, so I wouldn't know if I was feeding the equivalent of Ol Roy or not.


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

Ashley Campbell said:


> I know we have quite a range of folks from Europe on here, so I thought I'd ask. Since I'm moving to Germany, I have this doubt I'm going to be able to get my regular kibble over there. From what I'm told, the meat prices suck as much as they do here so raw feeding is probably going to be out.
> 
> Can anyone recommend a good kibble I'll be able to get in Germany? My move is coming up quick and ya know, I don't read a lick of German, so I wouldn't know if I was feeding the equivalent of Ol Roy or not.


 
And what's wrong with Ol Roy?


----------



## Sue DiCero (Sep 2, 2006)

Don't think Walmart is there 

When I had my dog with me in Europe (Holland and Germany), he ate Happy Dog. Another one is Bewi.


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Jody Butler said:


> And what's wrong with Ol Roy?


My dogs don't like chicken feed, that's what's wrong with it 

Thanks Sue! You're right, Walmart didn't do so well in Germany and it closed.


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

Ashley Campbell said:


> My dogs don't like chicken feed, that's what's wrong with it
> 
> Thanks Sue! You're right, Walmart didn't do so well in Germany and it closed.


 
Geez, mine love it, eat it all up everytime....

Are you going to be around any of the military bases? If so AAFFES can bring you in various brands that they don't necessarily carry and you don't have to pay extra or anything, and again, all depends on what your looking for and how much......usually they are super easy to work with.


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Jody Butler said:


> Geez, mine love it, eat it all up everytime....
> 
> Are you going to be around any of the military bases? If so AAFFES can bring you in various brands that they don't necessarily carry and you don't have to pay extra or anything, and again, all depends on what your looking for and how much......usually they are super easy to work with.


I'm going to be on a military base, I didn't know they would ship in other foods, I figured I might be stuck with the brands they carry regularly, like Dog chow, Science Diet, and Pukanuba...though the commissary carries Nutro here, I don't know if they do there, I'd assume so.
I'd ask my husband but he's been deployed before we could get moved, so he's not going to know. 

I'm feeding Taste of the Wild right now, I like the diamond products pretty well, except the price of that stuff about gave me a heart attack today.
Hey maybe I should feed Ol Roy, it has enough corn that my dogs might start clucking, lol.


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

Fartenpoopin is a popular dog food in Germany, Belchenbloat is another, but less popular.


----------



## Jeff Threadgill (Jun 9, 2010)

Gerry Grimwood said:


> Fartenpoopin is a popular dog food in Germany, Belchenbloat is another, but less popular.


I actually tried Fartenpoopin, however my dog always seemed gased or pooped. Weird!


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Gerry Grimwood said:


> Fartenpoopin is a popular dog food in Germany, Belchenbloat is another, but less popular.


Nice. You just can't help yourself can you?


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

No, he really can't. I think Gerry has worms in his brain.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

The op question was pretty simple. 
Let's concentrate on that question.


----------



## Jonathan Katz (Jan 11, 2010)

When I lived in Israel I fed my dogs Belcando or bercando. I forgot how to spell it. It is an orange and black bag. I wish I could get this in the states. They are good from puppy to proformance. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Bewidog and Belcando are common brands in Germany as Johnathan says. Then there's Hill's, an expensive kibble and at one time only attainable from vets. Now there's a Hill's VET kibble to differentiate between them!

I'd hesitate to recommend one as each brand now has it's "special" type for each breed. There's one for dogs that squint, too!

Aldi and Lidl are supermarkets in Germany and some buy from there, cheaper, and some insist they're kibble such as the above brands but I haven't been able to confirm this.

Maybe your best bet would be to buy Bewidog or Belcando at first and then ask around. I don't know where you're going to in Germany but there's usually a dog club in every village and some of the members run a depot so reduction in price.

Here's Bewidog's website link in English. My breeder fed this but I don't so can't either recommend or not.

http://johnsfutterkiste.gmxhome.de/bewital-dog-food.html


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

BTW, what's the name of your regular dog food? I'll see if it is sold in Germany.

Barfing (raw) 
Trockenfutter (kibble)


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Arden Grange is quite popular here in the UK, lots of gsd folks seem to feed it, some police k9 too, I like their lamb and rice...well the dog does.

Here's their website...

http://www.ardengrange.com/international-stockists.asp


----------



## Sue DiCero (Sep 2, 2006)

Where will you be living? I am sure a club can be found for you!


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

My idea too, Sue!


----------



## Pamella Renaldi (Mar 6, 2010)

There is a dog food called Mera dog from Germany. I never tried it. They also have a website in English.


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Right now I'm feeding Taste of the Wild, and I"m going to Vilseck. As someone else mentioned in PM I might be able to have my regular food shipped in through the Post Exchange (thanks, I never would have even considered this) so that might be an option as well.


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Hi,

Here's a link to Vilseck in German and in English:

http://www.vilseck.de/index1.htm

In the German version they list the clubs for recreation, sport, anmials, etc. There's a German Shepherd Club in Vilseck. Might be worth going to visit them once you've settled in. You should find them pretty friendly.

Taste of the Wild kibble is also known there, A sack of 13,6 kilos costs around 57 Euros. You could compare this to having it shipped out, but at least you could feed the same kibble from the start.


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Ty for the info, I appreciate it very much


----------



## Oluwatobi Odunuga (Apr 7, 2010)

Hi
Many of the nicest european kennels like anrebri use happy dog, if its not that expensive you should try it.


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Thanks, I have a friend in Frankfurt that suggested that brand and gave me the website, but the one they gave me is not in English and doesn't translate very well with Firefox's translator, I'm just trying to figure out what is in it!


----------

